
How a VC analysed his Chrome browser history - bentossell
https://www.makerpad.co/stories/josh-miller-how-a-vc-analyses-his-chrome-browser-history-without-code
======
bentossell
I've been seeing what cool things people have been doing with different tools
(without code).

Josh Miller shared his chrome browser history tool. Avg. 126 sites/day. 45% of
sessions start w/ a Google Search. Visited Twitter 4.7K times in the last 6
months!!

